# yeti coolers



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Are the yeti coolers worth the money,?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeti coolers are worth every penny you spend on them. They are a cooler that should last you a life time.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I second that!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, they are awesome! I may be prejudiced because I am one of their pro staff guys as of recently, but more than the best ice chest I have ever used.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I think you should do some research first. This question came up last year. I just typed in Yeti review and found the post from last year. Check out the below link: 



 You may have to copy and paste the link in your browser. If that does not work, type in "High End Cooler Test by SportsmanGuys.com" in you tube. Hope that helps!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Built better than any cooler out there. May not hold Ice as long as some but are better built. Warranty is second to none. Had a Tundra 85 with a small concave spot on it and I called Yeti. Had a new replacement sent to me in a few days no questions asked. Worth the $ IMO.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

If you need a cooler a lot like commercial fisherman or construction workers I believe they are great. For the average guy like me they are just too expensive. I only need to keep ice for a day or two for excursions. If I had plenty of disposable income I would have one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

pcola4 said:


> If you need a cooler a lot like commercial fisherman or construction workers I believe they are great. For the average guy like me they are just too expensive. I only need to keep ice for a day or two for excursions. If I had plenty of disposable income I would have one.


Exactly.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Man me and my friend were JUST talking about this. I'm sorry, but for that price, that cooler better make its own ice or have a beer tap or something. I certainly can't drop that kind of money on a cooler.


----------



## SeaHawk10 (Mar 30, 2011)

They are great and a helluva conversation piece.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I like my Coleman's. I could buy 10 colemans for the price of one yeti..I do replace the plastic hinge with a ss one.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

They earn their stripes in durability. Ran over mine two weekends ago with a 3/4 ton diesel and used it the next day. Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

My yeti's have been the best investments I have made in a long time. From off shore charter fishing, to working in south Texas on a hunting ranch, to the college lifestyle, my Yeti has seen it all and keeps coming back for more.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> They earn their stripes in durability. Ran over mine two weekends ago with a 3/4 ton diesel and used it the next day. Worth it in my opinion.


Damn,thats tough.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I ran over my colemen color too
spent 20 bucks on a new one 
;-) 

those yeti coolers are beasts though I would
invest in one if I could afford it !

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I ran over my colemen color too
> spent 20 bucks on a new one
> ;-)
> 
> ...


I'm bad about blowing them out on the interstate,would really hate to lose a couple hundred,hell the 25-30 bucks a coleman costs is more than I want blowing out the back...


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

You are not gonna blow a yeti out of your truck. Call it a blessing you blew that Coleman out and go buy a yeti


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

If you get a yeti, buy the little metal bracket that lets you lock it with a padlock and cable. I bet countless thieves have thought mine was an easy score in the back of the truck.....nope.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting that test again. I was just thinking about searching for it when I saw this thread.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeti is more than an ice chest, it can double as a seat and literally become part of your boat. They're rock solid and do not slide around like cheaper ice chests. A comparison between a yeti and coleman really isn't possible because they are 2 different tools and as different as a car and truck in auto world.

Now on that test ( http://youtu.be/6-TE4RnqT0U ) that people like to use to compare. What they do is start from whatever the static temp is of all the coolers. So the yeti and other high quality coolers are going to maintain the beginning temperature (warmer) much longer than cheaper coolers. And thus melt ice in the beginning while cheaper coolers will change temps quicker due to lower insulation qualities. So to get a true test, they all need to start at the target temp, warm-hot-cold, then measure losses over time.

So the question on whether one is needed or not depends on the application. If you need a large one in the center of a deck to double as seating/access, then a yeti or other high quality cooler would make sense. If it's going under the seat of a center console, then a coleman wold fit the bill perfectly. Also if you fish multiple days in a row, a higher quality cooler would make sense; when I fish 3-4 days in a row, we rarely have to add ice at all to the yeti (105 qt) after the 1st day.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I absolutely love the yeti coolers. I have on on the boat, and another that stays locked in the bed of the truck. They do not slide, and they are extremely durable. I have never had trouble with ice retention. The one quality that I like, is the fact that they are so sturdy,.... you can jump up and down on these coolers and not even make a dent. They are somewhat pricey,... but,.... you get what you pay for.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 200qt fiberglass Yeti and it keeps ice for more than 8 days. 3 times i have filled it on Friday night and a week later it still has 40 to 50 pounds of ice left. If you only use a cooler to keep ice for a day or 2. You don't need to invest in one. It has a NICE fiberglass finish also.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are buying a cooler just to keep stuff cold then I would'nt buy the yeti. If you are buying a cooler to serve multiple purposes then I would buy the yeti. I use mine as a cooler, seat, and a casting platform on my flats boat. A coleman cooler would not hold up more than 6 months if I put it through the same use as my yeti.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

My wife bought me a 65qt Yeti for our anniversary...............I love it, things freakin stout


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I own a few of them and love them. It's kinda like this, if you are using it to hold ice for one day don't buy it buy a igloo or whatever. If you want a cooler that's going to last for a long long time and you need it to hold ice for multiple days buy it. You'll always hear people say I'll just buy another Coleman when it tears up, that's because they are disposable, Yetis are not, they are built to last. Kinda like a the guy that says this Charbroil grill is good enough, I'll just buy one every 2 or 3 years while the guy with the BGE doesn't have to worry about it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've lusted after a Yeti many times but I'm one of the guys that never needs to keep things cold more than 2 or 3 days at a time so I can't justify the cost. I've got Coleman's and Igloos that I've had for 20 years and still going strong. They are nice coolers though.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't question their durability, but I have seen their locking device,I would not trust that for a minute. Too many dishonest folks around. If a cooler gets stolen out of my truck it wont be a yeti.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I like mine, but tend to use a Coleman on the boat because the Yeti is a 95 qt cooler (I think that's right) and it takes up a lot of space. It's also really heavy when it is loaded up with ice; not just the ice, the cooler itself is heavy. I'd rather have one of the smaller Yetis, but the 95 qt was slightly used and cost me only $50 and I couldn't pass it up.

Yeti coolers are built to last for sure. A lot of people use them as seats and fishing platforms on their boats.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm on the go a lot and take my coolers with me.

For my use the Yeti's are: too heavy and too bulky.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I have two, a 85qt on the boat and a 45qt on my welding rig. The one I use for work sure comes in handy.On pipelines in south Texas it gets around 100 degrees everyday. While the guys with the cheaper ice chest are running out of ice by 2 in the evening my yeti will usually hold ice for around 3 days, and its holding up to the elements great.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

As said they are heavy, I have one on the little one with the locking bar that also a handle, it's heavier than it looks.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

90% of the guys getting a yeti are doing it as a look at me statement. Some people actually need a cooler like that. Most dont.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have three. The 85 Tundra, 50 qt Crimson one, and the 25 Roadie. The Roadie 25qt is my favorite. Holds an 18 pack and a 10lb bag of ice. They are two and three years old and still look like the day I got them. The tan really hides scuffs. The damn things are tuff as nails.

You better have eaten your Wheaties before you try and lift that 85qt when it is full of beer and ice. That is the only bad thing about them as they will throw your back out when full.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess I can see the rationale if you're using it for standing or sitting on, but just as an ice chest, it doesn't make sense to me. I bought a 120 qt Coleman Xtreme at Wally World the other day for $49.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

My only bitch about Yeti coolers is that you can't open the damned things. They seal so well that you have to open the drain plug to get a beer! And I'm lazy. On well, I guess that's the price you pay for a bag of ice to last 32 days or so.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

For me I got lucky it was thrown in with a deal on a kayak, but it does do the job.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> I have three. The 85 Tundra, 50 qt Crimson one, and the 25 Roadie. The Roadie 25qt is my favorite. Holds an 18 pack and a 10lb bag of ice. They are two and three years old and still look like the day I got them. The tan really hides scuffs. The damn things are tuff as nails.
> 
> You better have eaten your Wheaties before you try and lift that 85qt when it is full of beer and ice. That is the only bad thing about them as they will throw your back out when full.


Just some advice from somebody who's been there - don't even try to lift that cooler by yourself. About 8 years ago I lifted a 100 qt Coleman cooler that had drinks and ice in it. My lower back went out and I couldn't even straighten up. I spent 4 days and nights in the recliner because I couldn't lie down in bed. To this day if I pick up something wrong or even move wrong, I feel it in my lower back and it still goes out about once a year.
Get some help lifting those coolers guys. I worked out every day and figured no big deal. It is. Don't do it.


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Just some advice from somebody who's been there - don't even try to lift that cooler by yourself. About 8 years ago I lifted a 100 qt Coleman cooler that had drinks and ice in it. My lower back went out and I couldn't even straighten up. I spent 4 days and nights in the recliner because I couldn't lie down in bed. To this day if I pick up something wrong or even move wrong, I feel it in my lower back and it still goes out about once a year.
> Get some help lifting those coolers guys. I worked out every day and figured no big deal. It is. Don't do it.


Sorry ta hear about your back but now I definitely wont try to lift a big cooler.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

JoshH said:


> 90% of the guys getting a yeti are doing it as a look at me statement. Some people actually need a cooler like that. Most dont.


I agree... I only need ice to last all day fishing. It's bloody and nasty..Then it gets thrown out in the yard to melt.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Coolers are not just used for fishing, I have a yeti and use it more for hunting and weekend cook outs at the condo than fishing. We have a built in cooler on the boat so dont need one on there except for an overnighter/tourney we may take it for more cold storage. Get what you need and quit worrying about what others get and why you think they got them! I also have several igloo and rubbermaid coolers mostly 125qts and larger.


----------

